# Invitation



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

removed


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 25, 2009)

Hooray! My printer is fixed it wasn't printing on Monday. Lots of invitations and pics to print next week.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Harlow (Mar 25, 2009)

OMGoodness, you are so young! Live it up!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep i'm a young chick according surf girl.   Thank you all!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey if you come you will definitely have the time of your life. I have alot planned.  You will love it.
  i love surprises, but planning them is even better   8)  8)


----------



## Woodi (Apr 4, 2009)

You sure are a young chick!....young enough to be my grandaughter!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 4, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> You sure are a young chick!....young enough to be my grandaughter!




I'll adopt you woodi!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 25, 2009)

Hooray I only have 7 more days of school!


----------



## I love soap! (May 12, 2009)

hooray! Tomorrow is the big day! I can't wait!


----------



## heyjude (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!! Enjoy every moment and be sure to post some pictures!

 

Jude


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 12, 2009)

Nice job. High school goes by so fast.


----------



## donniej (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations!

Be warned that things will start moving faster now... and for every year that passes, the next will move faster.  Don't spend too much time wishing for a day to be over or for something next week to come, it will all move by too fast in the end.  

And try not to take too much free advice... you do after all get what you pay for


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your graduation , it sounds like you have planned a lot of fun for all. I live way so far away , so I send you my best wishes for whatever life holds for you next.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (May 13, 2009)

OMG!! I clicked on the link and there was this ad on top with a chick shaking her very large ta-tas!!!!!!

I'm at WORK!!!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 13, 2009)

Think I've gone internet boobie blind at last; did not even see those huge waving watermelons untill i read your reply KSL  :roll:


----------



## KSL (May 13, 2009)

I feel dirty.

lol


----------



## dagmar88 (May 13, 2009)

A dirty mind is a joy for life


----------



## I love soap! (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, it has only had that ad once.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Hey happy graduation, I hope you have a wonderful day


----------

